# FET success rate



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm having my first FET in Jan and having heard the success rate is not as high as a fresh cycle, would love to hear some success stories on here.

Thanks for your input and best of luck to you all
Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 

i have had 4 ivfs im young always lots of eggs  fertilization great grade 2ws everytime and nothin  but apparntly it was just one of those things the hospital said 

i did my first fet this yr im now 12 weeks with one baby i had a 6 cell and a 7 cell put back so it goes to show that yes it might be lower sucsess than a fresh but there is ladies on here 6 7 ivfs and nothin do a fet and they have babies or pregnant so all the best hope this helped you 
good luck love nikki xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

I had my eggs collected but didnt make transfer as my hormones were too high and risked OHSS so ours were all frozen.

Our hospital say that freeze all FET that we have is their highest success rate.  This I think is firstly because our embies are frozen at one cell stage because we knew no transfer was happening and they are supposed to thaw better but the other is because with FET your body is not stressed and sore from Egg Colleciton and Anaesthetic and also pumped full of stimming drugs.  It makes sense if you think about it.

Good Luck we may end up doing FET at same time.

Love
Mel x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Allison

I've just had my first FET (first ET of any kind, in fact, as I had OHSS), and I tested yesterday and got a BFP.

My clinic's success rates are about 25% for frozen cycles and nearly 50% for fresh... 

I wish you loads of luck. FET's DO work!!

Cecilie x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Fantastic news Cecilie...enjoy your wonderful eight months       

Mel....hope you get a date soon.  There's loads of us on Jan/Feb cycle buddies so hope to see you there...the very best of luck to you hun   

Birthbaby...you're a darling    Hope it's all going well

Lots of love
Allison xxxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Allison

Good luck with your FET - i felt very negative before my fet as we had 2 fresh cycles that didnt work so i just couldnt see how a frozen cycle with less chance of working was worth doing but i now have 4 weeks before our frostie baby arrives so try to be positive and as melee said about your body going through less with no EC etc it may just be better for you and your dreams come true!  FET can work!  
Well done all you other FET BFP girls!  

Clare
xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh wow...a new year baby...the very best of luck to you Clare and thank youfor taking the time to share your story.

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

I can't vote as I don't know which button(s) to press!!

We had a fresh, frozen, fresh, frozen and fresh all fail.

Went for a frozen again and decided to go from day 3 frozen to blast.  A big risk as 4/7 survived the thaw (3 better than the other 1) and by day 5 nothing had moved.  I was told prepare for nothing to be transferred if nothing had moved by the following day.  

On day 6 bingo, 1 had made it to blast so we had the 1 emby put back.  That 1 embie is now Chloe aged 16 months old!

Wishing you all the very best for your frosties!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue.....a frostie babe and now a natural bub on the way.  You must be over the moon.  

Sorry the poll is a bit confusing but I've amended it slightly and hopefully it will make more sense now (can't even blame the drugs on my   mind at the moment   )

Much love
Allison xxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Erm - I think I have voted right !!!

I had 3 FET and 1 Fresh transfers for my couple - out of this we had 2  and 2 .

The BFPs were after the last FET and the the fresh cycle.

Hope this helps 

Tashja xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Mrs G.  You're an amazing woman and may I wish you the very best of luck with your new IP's.

Lots of love
Allison xxxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi allison!!!! im not stalking you honest we seem to bump into each other a lot!!! well done for starting this pole its so nice to read the sucess stories heres hoping all our fet's work and there are lots of bfps in the new year xxxx good luck hun xxx


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've had 3 FET,
1 medicated FET: negative 2 embryos
1 medicated FET: positive (missed misscarriage at 2nd 8.5week scan) 2 embryos, one baby
1 natural FET:     positive with only 1 embryo transferred! 1 baby

So lots of factors there for people to think about but I do believe it works as you can see!

Best of luck
Penny


----------



## m+2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Best of luck.  Miracles do come true!!!!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

many thanks for taking the time to vote and big CONGRATULATIONS to Penny and M+2.  It's great to hear such success stories and I can't wait to start my FET!!!

I wish you both a healthy, happy pregnancy   

Lots of love
Allison xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Allison and all others,
I have had 2 fresh cycles: 1st BB and 1 BFN, then 1 FET 4 embies BFN.  They blamed it on age.  So we went with a DE in October and had 2 transferred in Nov with BFP but then m/c and have 16 FE's.  The Doctor said March is soonest we can try again.  They always do medicated FET over here.  
You have all been raising my spirits with all of the positive results.  10 were frozen on day 1 and 6 on day 3.  I think they'll pull from day 1 to transfer.
SO if anyone ends up in March maybe we can get BFP's together.
For those in Jan/Feb I will be praying for you and wishing you all success.

Virginia


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh best of luck Virginia, I really hope you get your BFP and a happy heathly nine months this time.  Looks like I'll be doing FET in February now but will keep a look out for you    

Much love
Allison xx


----------

